# An inside look at Canon Burbank



## canonnews (Apr 5, 2018)

```
<iframe width="728" height="409" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/TYi4NWuJlWA" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe><p>Canon USA released a promotional video looking inside their new motion film and repair facility in Burbank, CA.</p>
<p>DPReview also did a walk through of the facility last summer, you can read their report <a href="https://www.dpreview.com/articles/9965825380/behind-the-scenes-at-canon-s-new-burbank-technology-and-support-center?slide=13">here.</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## miketcool (Apr 5, 2018)

It really is a fantastic facility.


----------

